# Montrealer looking for builder and ideas.



## tcon (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello,

I am interested in getting a custom guitar built and any opinions are welcome. I think I found someone near Quebec city who will take on the project. http://www.guitarebeaulieu.com/guitares_sur_mesure.htm Site is only in French.
I like it because he lets me buy my own supplies and wood. Does anyone know anyone else in Qc or Ontario? I just want to shop around. Also, who is a good Guitar supplier of wood and accessories? Allied Lutherie and Stew Mac are popular in US but it must be a fortune to ship into Canada.

Basically, I want a simple, like no fancy inlays, but expensive looking guitar. Have you ever just walked into a guitar shop and a guitar looked crazy expensive? Yeah, that. I intend on making it a grand auditorium with Red Cedar and Cocobolo back and sides. I love slotted head stocks so I am going to try to do that.

I guess I will say more as people respond but all feedback and ideas are welcome.

T


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi tcon

I build acoustic guitars and I have a couple thoughts for you.

First Cocobola and Cedar - nice combination. I'm a big fan of Cedar so cedar and anything is good to me.

Wood sources: For the Cear I would suggest Shane at http://highmountaintonewood.com/

For Cocobola you might try http://www.alliedlutherie.com/ or http://www.rctonewoods.com/ or http://www.hibdonhardwood.com/guitarsets.htm

It's important that the guitar is well dried and well stored. You might find your builder to be a good source of seasoned wood. Work with them.

Neil


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

You haven't mentioned anything about price range... Here are 3, from lowest to highest (BTW this does not necessary reflect the quality of their work).

OK, Indian Hill guitars (Mike Kennedy) is in Montreal. Mike apprenticed with Sergei de Jonge for ~3 years. Great builder.

Sergei de Jonge is in Chelsea, QC. Jean Larrivee's original apprentice.

Michael Greenfield in is Montreal. Studied under Ervin Somogyi.

If you're not in a hurry, here's what I would recommend: Wait until the Montreal Guitar Show in July and test drive a number of guitars. They'll give you a sense of the workmanship and sound. You get to talk to the builders AND often the guitars there are for sale; so no waiting...


----------



## tcon (Dec 23, 2009)

*RE: Thanks for your responses*

To Neil: Do you have a site for the guitars, prices and options of your models? Those look like great sites. So hard to choose. Everyone has so many options and you have to choose between sound and looks. I just love the color of Cocobolo. There are a few places in Quebec that sell wood but they don't usually have the best selection. Oh, and I didn't check, but are the sites you gave me Canadian businesses or American? Thanks again,

Tal

To Warren G: Thank you for your response as well. I actually went to the last Montreal Guitar Show and had a blast. 

I met Mike Kennedy and he is a very nice guy. It's so nice to see young guys like him take interest in an industry that seems to comprise of mostly older people. I make that statement based on what I saw there. Gray hair and balding were abundant. But I am sure that this is not universal. I saw another guy who also apprenticed under De Jonge named Josh House and he too had beautiful guitars. I also really liked the sound of RS Muth of New York. What a fascinating man. He has a PH d in some field of chemistry and he is a bit older. My favorite guitar at the entire show belonged to a man who only brought one guitar. His name is Brock Poling and he had a beautiful Dreadnought that was loud and clear.

It is a beautiful sight to see that nearly all, or maybe all, of De Jonge's family involved in guitar work. It reminds me of Kathy Wingert working with her daughter who specializes in inlay work. But both he and Greenfield are way out of my price range. De Jonge starts somewhere in eight thousand and it's five figures for Mr. Greenfield.

I currently own a few beater guitars and a Martin OM16GT. Martin has replaced this with the one series which I personally don't like. I have mostly dealt with one of the best guitar shops in Canada called twelfth Fret. I have still yet to meet someone who is not happy with them.

In terms of price range... I am not looking for a full out professional luthier. Nor am I looking for someone who does this merely as a hobby. In Quebec, there are people who rent out shops and tools and who take on several trades so guitar building is not as expensive. What is key to me is finding someone, and this is hard, who lets me supply the supplies thereby lowering the cost of the guitar. After all, when they buy it, you are paying for their time as well. I am hoping to spend less than 2000, and I think that's doable if I buy supplies while they are on special, in season, etc.

Thank you both very much for the replies. A bientot,

Tal


----------



## mikemcnerney (Jul 28, 2008)

*wood/builder*

T
You can get wood from A & M wood specialty in Cambridge ON, great selection of most necessary parts. Also exotic woods in Burlington may have something. KJP in Ottawa.
I am a new builder in Ottawa with 1 insturment under my belt & starting on 5 more right now, though 61 years old, so gray haired. Still happy to talk guitars.
Mike McNerney


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I would think a price of $2000.00 with you taking on the task of supplying all the materials plus shipping wouldn't be too bad to a Luthier trying to get a name for himself...The downside to this is that, by you buying the wood ,you also take on the responsibility for any warping or cracking in materials...I would assume that if you are looking for a cheap Luthier then you would also shop around for cheap wood....Most of use in here have had the experience of using inferior woods and paid the price for it...:smile:


----------



## tcon (Dec 23, 2009)

Lab123 said:


> I would think a price of $2000.00 with you taking on the task of supplying all the materials plus shipping wouldn't be too bad to a Luthier trying to get a name for himself...The downside to this is that, by you buying the wood ,you also take on the responsibility for any warping or cracking in materials...I would assume that if you are looking for a cheap Luthier then you would also shop around for cheap wood....Most of use in here have had the experience of using inferior woods and paid the price for it...:smile:


Hello Lab,

Sorry but I think you missed the ball on this one. Ie, you're wrong. Here are three sites with people in Canada who have great guitars under 2K,
http://www.guitarebeaulieu.com/guitares_sur_mesure.htm
http://www.guitaresmoisan.com/en/profil.html
http://www.hibbsguitars.com/
By no means am I even interested in cheap wood. But even guitars costing 3-5k usually only have about 500 worth of materials. Anyone in guitar building will tell you that the big cost is labor and machines, not the guitar parts themselves.


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hey....I wasn't trying to push any buttons...:smile:...I am on the way to building my 13 guitar ...I have bought a lot of wood...
You stated you would like Cocobola back and sides...LMI...$198.55 USD. Redwood top...LMI...84.65...USD....Considering exchange rate and customs and shipping you have $150.00 left to spend on the rest of the guitar for materials......
The links you supplied make beautiful guitars and if I were you I would Look at buying from them. Larry


----------

